# [SOLVED] Can't boot from a CD/DVD nor USB



## FreddeN93

Hi,

I just got a new Toshiba Satellite C850D 11C with Windows 8 pre-installed. I got my Windows 7 64-bit installation on a bootable USB (it works with all of my other computers, including my Satellite C600D). As I hate Windows 8 I decided to make a clean install with Windows 7. I created a bottable USB, plugged it in, went into the BIOS and changed the boot priority to USB as primary but-.. When I saved it doesn't boot from the USB. It just boots right back into Windows. 

I have tried the same thing with a Windows 7 DVD. It gives me the following message when I try to boot from any of the above: "System doesn't have any CD/DVD boot option." and "System doesn't have any USB boot option."

What should I do? I'm in a hurry with this laptop as I'm using it in school.


----------



## denverdavido

*Re: Can't boot from a CD/DVD nor USB*

Did you try hitting the F12 key repeatedly while system is booting up? It should provide you a boot menu to choose the USB drive to boot from.


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Can't boot from a CD/DVD nor USB*



denverdavido said:


> Did you try hitting the F12 key repeatedly while system is booting up? It should provide you a boot menu to choose the USB drive to boot from.


I tried that now. It just ignored me and booted me back to Windows. I closed down the computer, restarted it up, I kept hitting F12 but it did not do anything.

I mave managed to get into the BIOS though by clicking OK when I get the "System doesn't have any CD/DVD boot option" message. When I select Ok it sends me to the BIOS and I'm able to edit the boot settings from there. I still have USB as number one in the list...


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Can't boot from a CD/DVD nor USB*

Another thing I just noticed. I tried again to boot from the CD. I went inside the BIOS, changed order to ODD as first and when it restarted some text showed up in the upper left corner of the screen saying "Checking media..." A few seconds later it gave me: "Checking media [fail]" and just booted me back into Windows.


----------



## Maurice Naggar

*Re: Can't boot from a CD/DVD nor USB*

<kibbitz>
WIN8 starts so fast that it is quite hard to press the key that gets into hardware BIOS settings.
You need to check if your Toshiba hardware systemboard has UEFI secure boot capability.
If so, you will likely have to see if you can turn that off ------ if you will ever be able to wipe and install Windows 7.
You are aware that putting Win7 on your Toshiba will void the factory warranty, right??
and WIN7 may not run on this new notebook. (unique hardware drive(s) etc. come to mind).


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Can't boot from a CD/DVD nor USB*

I got some good news. I spent entire last night trying to figure out this issue and eventually I found the solution. All you got to do is to enter the Settings tab on Windows 8 and restart the computer into Advanced. From the Advanced menu you navigate into the BIOS. When I get into the BIOS I changed the boot mode to CSM and it loaded the USB drive, send me right into the Windows 7 setup screen. Now I have finally installed the OS and it's drivers, and I don't see any problem what so ever in Device Manager.



Maurice Naggar said:


> <kibbitz>
> WIN8 starts so fast that it is quite hard to press the key that gets into hardware BIOS settings.
> You need to check if your Toshiba hardware systemboard has UEFI secure boot capability.
> If so, you will likely have to see if you can turn that off ------ if you will ever be able to wipe and install Windows 7.
> You are aware that putting Win7 on your Toshiba will void the factory warranty, right??
> and WIN7 may not run on this new notebook. (unique hardware drive(s) etc. come to mind).


I looked up the C850D model and it appears it also got Windows 7 as a default OS in stores, I just randomlly got a Windows 8 version. Also, the drivers page at Toshiba shows Windows 7 drivers for the model as well as Windows 8 drivers.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

